# PubMed- [Prevalence of microscopic colitis in patients with irritable bowel syndrome with diarrhea predominance.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Prevalence of microscopic colitis in patients with irritable bowel syndrome with diarrhea predominance.]*

Rev Gastroenterol Mex. 2011 Jan-Mar;76(1):39-45

Authors: Carmona-Sánchez R, Carrera-Álvarez MA, Pérez-Aguilar RM

Background: Microscopic colitis (MC) and irritable bowel syndrome with diarrhea (IBSD) have a similar clinical and endoscopic presentation. The prevalence of MC in Mexican patients with IBS-D is unknown. Objectives: To find out the prevalence of MC in patients with IBS-D and compare it with the one observed in patients with IBS with constipation (IBS-C). Methods: All patients with IBS (Rome III) seen consecutively from January 2008 to August 2010 were included. Those with organic disease, alarm signs, mixed IBS or unsubtyped- IBS (Rome III) were excluded. Colonoscopy with biopsies was performed in all patients that were examined by two pathologists who did not know the clinical characteristics of the subjects. MC was defined according with the universally accepted histological criteria. Results: 155 patients with IBS-D and 145 with IBS-C were studied. Both groups were matched from the standpoint of age, gender ratio and time course of disease. MC was detected in 28 patients with IBS-D and in one with IBS-C (18% vs. 0.7%, p <0.0001). Fifteen patients with lymphocytic colitis and 14 with collagenous colitis were detected. The endoscopic appearance of the colon mucosa was normal in 20 of the 29 patients with MC (69%). Conclusions: The prevalence of MC in patients with IBS-D was 18%, significantly higher than the one observed in patients with IBS-C. Colonic mucosa had a normal appearance in most of the patients with MC. Systematic biopsies are recommended in patients with IBS-D.

PMID: 21592902 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------



## slotaddict (Apr 19, 2011)

The biopsies during the colonoscopy saved me...I was at the end of my rope...I was dealing with IBS=D for four years and every day it has gotten worse. I had no relief on any day it was just constant torture...always afraid and embarrased to have a colonscopy so I didn;t, until I just couldn;t take it anymore...I consented to it because the doctor promised me that if I had one done he would prescribe Colestid for me to try, the thought of at least having something to try pushed me into the procedure.Not only did my doc prescribe an easy prep because of my history, the colonoscopy was a non issue, I felt nothing, I knew nothing and I am so glad that I did...he prescribed Endocort for me...I have been taking it for two days and I am already a new person...I am not perfect but I have only gone to bathroom once yesterday and twice today....I was up to 10 times a day so this is huge for me.I hope anyone that reads this will have the biopsies done with their colonoscopies to at least rule out the microscopic colitis...mine was so bad that I had been taking 9 immodium a day, just so I could get out the house...it is all so worth it...


----------

